# Being a teacher with accommodated housing



## alyyk123 (May 17, 2015)

Hello,

I heard that lots of teachers come to Hong Kong with accommodated/provided housing to teach English. How are you finding such offers? What programs/agencies are you using? Any advice? I have an ESL teaching certificate and license and would love to teach in Hong Kong.

Thanks!


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeap, you may check EDB Hong Kong and look for NET scheme. If you do, then you can find more info about that. Good luck.


----------



## SJFrencham (Jan 23, 2018)

alyyk123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I heard that lots of teachers come to Hong Kong with accommodated/provided housing to teach English. How are you finding such offers? What programs/agencies are you using? Any advice? I have an ESL teaching certificate and license and would love to teach in Hong Kong.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi alyyk123! Well, from what I know, there are some English learning centers in HK that provide accommodation for their teachers. An acquaintance of mine used to teach English at one of the Monkey Tree Hong Kong centers and I'm quite certain that they took care of the accommodation arrangements for him. :nerd:


----------



## canadabound2013 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm new here trying to learn as much as I can about ex-pats in China, and grateful for this info. I was just talking to someone offline about teaching in China. Thank you.


----------

